# Top 100 Companies In Ireland



## brian.mobile (18 Apr 2006)

I'm looking for a list of the 'Top 100 Companies in Ireland'. Based on numbers employed.

Is there such a list?

Preferably with basic Irish contact details.

BM


----------



## Humpback (18 Apr 2006)

I think such a thing is either put together by the Business and Finance magazine, or .

Either way, you have to pay for the listing as far as I know.

Have you googled for it?


----------



## Lorz (19 Apr 2006)

Sunday Business Post feature this regularly - their most recent one was Top 100 Construction Companies.  Here's a link to the Top 100 co's...

[broken link removed]


----------

